# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  PFK Fishnews: Study shows Mexican cichlid distributions

## AquaticQuotient.com

Study shows Mexican cichlid distributions

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

